# Poll: Who didnt sleep with their wife in 2013?



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Just curious.... sexless is a big topic but also subject to definition. I have friends that one week means sexless. I keep my mouth shut. So who didn't sleep with the wife for a year? I am the first vote.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I haven't yet, probably tonite or tomorrow nite


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just FYI, there's no poll.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Thound said:


> I haven't yet, probably tonite or tomorrow nite


Then you'd be too late. You are in 2014 now. 

He's looking for men who went all of last year without.

I got it maybe 5 times. Where it didn't feel like I was assaulting her sexually? 0


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Meh, a few times that were basically forgettable.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Largely taking into exception that I was only legally married to my rich, skanky XW up until September 23 at 11:25AM, when upon pronouncement and the courtroom divorce gavel finally fell after nearing a two-year process, that didn't exactly happen!

And given that I really didn't want any of her companionship, and largely taking into due consideration what it was that she, in all likelihood, had taking up refuge in there while we were legally married, I absolutely think that before I'd ever want to do her, that I would have knowingly or drunkenly solicited a syphilitic prostitute first, had I been given the choice!

She has no redeeming qualities that I need anymore!*


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

MrK said:


> Then you'd be too late. You are in 2014 now.
> 
> He's looking for men who went all of last year without.
> 
> I got it maybe 5 times. Where it didn't feel like I was assaulting her sexually? 0


DOH!!!


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

I pretty much qualify for going without. Had pity sex a few times, pretty much sucked. 2014 is the year for change - time to leave this relationship.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I was under 5 for the year. I have to give her credit though...one of the times was actually pretty decent.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

sinnister said:


> I was under 5 for the year. I have to give her credit though...one of the times was actually pretty decent.


I remember one session that was kind of nice as well. I just can't swear it was one of the 5 from last year or if it was the year before. I do clearly remember her enjoying it once though.

Or faking it well enough.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Largely taking into exception that I was only legally married to my rich, skanky XW up until September 23 at 11:25AM, when upon pronouncement and the courtroom divorce gavel finally fell after nearing a two-year process, that didn't exactly happen!
> 
> And given that I really didn't want any of her companionship, and largely taking into due consideration what it was that she, in all likelihood, had taking up refuge in there while we were legally married, I absolutely think that before I'd ever want to do her, that I would have knowingly or drunkenly solicited a syphilitic prostitute first, had I been given the choice!
> 
> She has no redeeming qualities that I need anymore!*


You need to stop sugar coating your feelings and tell us how you really feel!


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can say zero. But then again, the divorce was final in June. Honestly, knowing that she is a lying, cheating, hoe, I would never touch that skanky hoe again.:smthumbup:

c2500


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, at least I can say I did ... exactly 5 times although nothing since July 2.


----------

